# North GA Marsh



## pdsniper (Jul 17, 2017)

went out in the Airboat Saturday and with all the rain we have been getting the Marsh area in Franklin GA is exceptional this year and is a big change from last year when it was all dried up


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 17, 2017)

Nice pics,,,, any bass in there?,,,,


----------



## pdsniper (Jul 18, 2017)

I think most of that water is to shallow for bass most of it is 6 in or less but I did see several big gars at the mouth of the marshes


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Beautiful area,,,,


----------



## pdsniper (Jul 18, 2017)

yes it is, I never get tired of going out there, when the water is up like it is now there are marshes everywhere in that area and are perfect for an Airboat


----------



## rip18 (Jul 18, 2017)

Looks like a cool place to go!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 19, 2017)

Sweet opportunity!


----------

